# Rear left speaker won't work on my b13



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Yesterday I bought 2 Pioneer 6 1/2 speakers for my rear since the stocks were blown and I removed them a while back. When I was installing them, I installed the right rear speaker first and it worked fine. Then I was installing the left rear speaker and it didn't work. I stripped the wires like 3 times to makes sure im getting a good connection and tried both speakers on the left rear side and they didn't work.Then I took the speaker I tried to install on the left rear side first and hooked it on the right rear side and it worked fine. Can someone tell what might be wrong?

Oh and I removed my rear speakers like 5 months ago cause they were blown and I lost the screws to them. Can someone tell me what type of screws will work?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Bah, my rear left speaker stopped working forever ago. Maybe there's some cracked out wiring from the radio to the speaker in the B13 or something...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I'll probly just re-wire both rear speakers with some good speaker wire to make sure that both receive the same amount of power. But I still need to know if anyone can tell me what type of screws are used to mount the rear speakers.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Check your wiring on your stereo end, and then you mite want to make sure you are even getting a signal to your speaker from the stereo its self.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Good idea, I didnt even think about that. I'll try and do that today.
Thanks


----------

